# Sticky  Announcing the launch of the GT-R Drivers Club



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

In association with Nissan Motor GB, Nissan Europe and Nissan Japan the Founder Members of the GT-R Drivers Club (GTRDC) are delighted to formally announce a brand new Club for the GT-R and Skyline community. 

Joining forces, and making its home with the longest running GT-R forum www.gtr.co.uk the GTRDC brings together the knowledge and experience of www.gtr.co.uk with a group of Founder Members with passion, breadth of ownership and ambition. 

The Club's aims are to ensure that all drivers, enthusiasts and anyone passionate about the brands and cars are included. Regardless of membership of other clubs, organisations, social media groups or forums the GTRDC welcomes all to be involved as much, or as little, as they like. 

The gtr.co.uk forum will be hosting a Membership area for club news, minutes of meetings, formal Club business and an open Events area so everyone can get involved and see the friendship and share the enjoyment in the cars we all love. 

During 2018 the GTRDC will be working to formalise a fantastic calendar of events which will include Autosport this weekend, Silverstone Classic, Track Days (with a BTCC driver instructor), Carfest and some events in association with Nissan which will be revealed once we finalise plans. We are also hoping to be able to get up close and personal with some Nissan Motorsport events over the coming year. 

Membership will be £25 per year but, for 2018, we are offering an 'Enthusiast Membership' at just £10. Full annual Membership will be available from the start of 2019 once everyone is aware what the GTRDC has to offer and on knowing our 2019 plans. 

The Club has been formed to create a welcoming environment for everyone, whether dreaming of your first car or buying your next in the collection. We are a responsible Club and any abusive or anti-social behaviour will not be accepted or tolerated among Members or Founder Members. The goal is simply to create a fantastic experience where we enjoy the cars which brought us all together in the first place. 

The Founding Members and Inaugural Officers of the GT-R Drivers Club are: 

Shaun Lawless, Jack Roberts, Dylan Roberts, Pat Pomfret, Barry Pomfret, Roger Burgess Chairman, John Miskin, Toni Leadbeater Secretary, Ian Smith Treasurer, Dave Warrener Vice Chairman, Steve Riches, Adam Hill and Paul Kenney. 

Honorary Members associated with Nissan and Nismo in the UK, Europe and Japan will be invited to be Honorary Members in recognition of their help in the founding of the Club and their enthusiasm for GT-R. 

What will you get for membership? During 2018 and beyond the club intends to run a variety of exclusive events:
-Track days at Silverstone and other circuits
-European and UK Tours and a future trip to Japan
-UK Car Shows and Events
-Social Meets
-Exceptional, one off events ranging from access all areas Nurburgring 24 Hours and Blancpain to 24 Hours of Spa.

If you are interested in becoming an *Event Manager* for the GTRDC please contact us! An Event Manager will be the point of contact for all organisation for the event in question and will be asked to post pictures on social media, and, depending on the event, your entry to the event may be sponsored.  Event Managers will also qualify for FREE membership!! (For the first year a refund will be given on completion of the event!)

Coming soon! 
- we will be offering exclusive gt-r.co.uk email addresses free for use by members 
- GTRDC memorabilia and clothing! When this is finalised we will invite you to visit our shop www.gtrdc.co.uk. Please feel free to sign up for an account in the meanwhile.

For additional information please contact [email protected]

*If you are at Autosport at the weekend please come and visit us on Stand 9240!!*


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

All the founding members and their responsibilities aren't clear in the list apart for a few, can that be explained?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

The only formal roles are the ones mentioned and they are for legal purposes.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Good news ! 



.
.
Tim 'Moff' Nicholas @ TMS Motorsport
Email us : [email protected]smotorsport.co.uk
.
.
TMS Motorsport - Parts for Motorsport and Tuning - Online Shop

*10% OFF all website orders until the end of January 2018!*


- We ship worldwide to your door, famous Brands such as -
* - AP Racing - ASNU Injectors - HKS - Nitron - Mintex Pads - 
- Turbosmart - Exedy Clutches - Deatschwerks - Cosworth - 
- Pagid Pads - Japspeed - Direnza - and many more...*


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> All the founding members and their responsibilities aren't clear in the list apart for a few, can that be explained?


Constitution is up on the www.gtrdc.co.uk site.

'Officers' of the club are for formal roles only (banking etc etc) so a flat and open structure.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks Toni, Rog & Mook


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> Thanks Toni, Rog & Mook


Pleasure - hope to see you at some events! Hope you are well?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

JapFreak786 said:


> Thanks Toni, Rog & Mook


Don't thank me, I have to thank these guys too!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

We just want to do something new and exciting, and luckily Nissan seem keen so let us as GTR DRIVERS get this thing going - if you've an idea for an event, let us know! We're interested in holding a special one off especially for members.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Mook, you edited my post and made it legible 

Roger, cant complain much bud . Living in Brussels for a few months working for NATO, got the family out here with me too. Missing the cars back home!.

Will try make some events, I want too but it will depend on which country I am in.

In terms of events, Japen has 32,33 & 34 day in March, be nice to have a similar kind of event in the U.K. I was going to try and have an r33 get together but I wont be in the U.K. then. Be good for other forum/club members though


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

So is this the Judean Peoples Front or the Peoples Front of Judea?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

matt j said:


> So is this the Judean Peoples Front or the Peoples Front of Judea?



Haha love it ;-) 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Life of Brian - The People's Front of Judea


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WboggjN_G-4


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Interesting........



TT


----------

